# NegativeEntropy's equipment list



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, my equipment list is going to evolve soon (finally setting up a home theater in basement), but here's what I have to date and what I'm leaning towards:

Upstairs in the living room:

Audio:
1) Onkyo TX-SR507 receiver
2) Ascend HTM-200SE L/R
3) Reused Bose cubes for center, and surround left/right (they were free!)
4) Outlaw LFM-1 sub tucked away in the corner

Video: 
1) Panasonic 50" plasma, 720p (viewing distance is 10-14').
2) Sage TV media extender wired to the server in the basement.
3) LG BD370 Blu-Ray player (streams Netflix too)
4) Wii
note: all ethernet is wired


Basement, light controlled family room *in progress*:

Audio: Still deciding! Looking at the following:
1) Looking at Ascend Sierra or tower LCR and HTM200 or 170SE for surround. Sub likely Rythmik or (temporarily) move the LFM-1 from upstairs (budget reasons).
2) Receiver: looking at Onkyo 709 or similar


Video:
1) Panasonic AE4000 projector - just ordered (17 Nov, 2011)
2) SageTV media extender (fortunately I have an extra)
3) BD player, type TBD (looking at Panasonic, want Netflix and Amazon streaming)
4) Thinking about moving my gaming PC down here.

Screen: will be DIY, starting with Kils2 primer for a base (1.0 gain, neutral, white) analysis; leaning toward a HC gray (Black Widow) or Wilsonart Designer White laminate depending on the results with Kils2.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Pics Ryan - we demand pics!! :bigsmile:


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

You shall have them...once I get the basement theater underway...
Today I picked up the Kilz2 and a 1/4" nap roller to do the first screen - starting to get excited!


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Update on the basement theater/family room:

I have pre-ordered Sierra Towers and Center from Ascend Acoustics. Links: original discussion thread; specifications and measurements
Estimated delivery: around Jan 1, 2012.

Surrounds are Ascend's CBM-170SE. They'll do as temporary mains. In their surround duty, they'll be mounted on the walls with Omnimount 20.0s.

No sub for now - may reuse upstairs sub temporarily while I prep the spouse for another $500-800 expenditure :spend:. The towers will be fine for most music w/o a sub, but it'll be needed for HT.

An Onkyo TX-NR709 is also on the way and should drive the towers nicely as they're relatively efficient at 92db. Their 4 Ω impedance is not a problem with the mild phase angles (see the specifications linked above). Hopefully my sub-optimal room geometry will benefit nicely from the MultiEQ XT.

The AE-4000U has arrived. It makes a surprisingly bright image at 110" 16:9 and 125" 2.35:1 on a Kilz2 screen (neutral white, 1.0 gain). I'm leaning toward high contrast gray screen, such as Black Widow (at least until the bulb dims!). 

I'm loving the lens memory.

Yes, I'll get pics posted eventually :whistling:.


----------

